# The Jedi Weapon



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

My 9mm 5" 1911 may be operational. I bought this Frankenstein gun a few years ago, and never shot it much. I changed out the trigger, mainspring and sear, added an optical sight and a drop in beaver tail. looks cool but it wouldnt run. I just had the gunsmith (Mazy's in Chino Valley AZ) take a look at it. He replaced the sear spring after noting someone had shortened it, did this and that. I can hardly wait untill this weekend to shoot it. 
I was thinking of getting a set of crimson trace grips for it. Now if I can just find some kind of device to give me "tone" when the two dots meet...


----------



## Waldo Pepper (Aug 11, 2007)

A 1911 in 9mm is a wonderful thing to shoot, no real recoil or pitch up and all I have ever seen or heard about seem to be tack drivers. The real thing is the ability to do very rapid fire and stay on target. Very important in some target or self-defence suitations. At present I think most all 1911 9mm's are custom built's or high end pistols. 

I have heard that PT1911's will be offered in 9mm, 357Sig and 40 Short & Weak by November/December time frame. The 9MM PT1911 should be a very popular pistol and may quickly be hard to find and bring a premium. It is a shame they chose to go with 357Sig & 40 S&W and not 10mm, the 357Sig is not a round you want to chamber more then once in a 1911 w/o shooting or throwing away due to setback. The 40 is not very accurate round from what I have seen, but the 9mm and 10mm are tack drivers in 1911's.


----------



## CoastieN70 (May 5, 2006)

Waldo Pepper said:


> ... the 357Sig is not a round you want to chamber more then once in a 1911 w/o shooting or throwing away due to setback...


This was a problem early on with the round and only from a few manufacturers. Ammo now available doesn't do the any more than a .45acp round.

My daily carry and prefered gun is 1911 in .45acp but I have been shooting 357Sig for 11 years now and have never experianced bullett setback (I also carried the 357Sig for 5 years). I have however had .45 acp rounds experiance setback...

If someone makes an affordable and reliable 1911 in 357Sig, I'm all over it!


----------

